# Feeling like marriage is going south



## jcarner2009 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello everyone who is reading this post. I am needing advice on what to do about feeling like my marriage is going south. Here is some background on my marriage so you can better understand it all. My husband and I have been together for 3 years and married for a year. We both moved into the relationship really fast and got married a year into our relationship. I love my husband with all my hear and truly believe hes my best friend and soulmate. The reason I say I feel like my marriage is going south is ever since my husband has been home from his tour in Afghanistan hes been distant and we dont sex as much as we used to. I just feel like hes not that into me anymore and we do argue alot lately about stupid lil stuff we never argued bout before. I dont understand why our relationship has taken this turn and I am confused about always feeling this way. Can someone please help me?


----------



## imalostperson (Dec 30, 2008)

Could it be possible that he is depressed? How long was he away for? I have never been in any situation that had my spouse and I away from each other for an extended period of time but it would seem like there would be a re-adjustment period. Have you tried counseling sessions?


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

You put this in the Anxiety, Depression forum, but you don't mention any of this in the post, but I would assume that you think something is wrong in that department. 

What did he do in Afghanistan? Was he in infantry? 

I guess what I'm saying is, the change itself can be a big factor in his moods, but if he saw / did some of that "bad stuff" over there... it could be even worse. 

And this is kind of stereotyping, but your average military guy is probably "too tough" to talk about his feelings and problems as well, and could be compounding the issue. I'm not even in the military and that was a HUGE problem for me in any relationship for the longest time.


----------

